# Logitech Z-5500 lohnt sich ein optisches kabel???



## QZA (4. Oktober 2009)

Hey Leute,
 ich habe das Logitech Z-5500 als Soundsystem 
momentan wird es über die mit gelieferten 3.5mm klinken stecker betrieben 
aber ich würde gerne auf ein optisches kabel umsteigen habe vorher aber n paar fragen
1. bringt es vorteile oda vllt sogar nachteile???
2. würde es bei der soundkarte von meinem Asus Rampage II Extreme ohne probs laufen???
3. welche kabel marken könnt ihr mir vllt empfehlen???
 und was sollte ich vllt beachten ???

DANKE schon mal im vorraus


----------



## Herbboy (4. Oktober 2009)

1. in deinem fall nur vorteile: du brauchst nur EIN kabel, du hast keinen qualitätsverlust durch ein anaoges kabel, du hast keinen qualitätsverlust durch einen evlt. nicht so guten sound der onboardkarte, du nutzt endlich das aus, wofür du ja kräftig mitbezahlt hast, nämlich den im set eingebauten decoder.

2. wenn die einen optischen digitalen ausgang hat: klar.

3. kauf dir einfach ein billiges optisches kabel, zB bei reichelt.de, so 4-12€ - bloß nicht so nen unsinnigen oelbach-kram. lediglich wenn du OFT umstecken willst, könnte man ein qualitativ besseres kabel nehmen. da geht es aber nur um die widerstandsfähigkeit - die sondqualität ist unabhängi vom preis.

musst nur schauen, wie die anschlussbuchsen bei soundkarte/set aussehen. standard ist "toslink", aber es gibt auch optische buchsen, die ne form wie ganz normale 3,5mm-stecker haben. dann musst du ein kabel kaufen wie bei reichelt zB ArtNr _HC 303-200_ kaufen, das wäre, wenn zB das boxensedt toslink hat, der onboardsond aber 3,5mm klinke.


----------



## mr_sleeve (4. Oktober 2009)

wie willst du das optische kabel denn an das Soundsystem anschließen? Meines Wissens hat das Z-5500 keinen optischen eingang


----------



## schaoli (4. Oktober 2009)

Ich weiß leider nicht welche Sound-Karte du hast, aber in der Regel hast du durch die Lichtleiterkabel keinen Qualitätsverlust.

Aber bei der Xfi-Elite z.B ist es besser sie nicht über das optical kabel an das Z5500 anzuschliessen...hatte ich zuerst getan, aber die xfi kann nur über den direct eingang (die 3 kabel) all ihre effekt wiedergeben.


----------



## Herbboy (5. Oktober 2009)

mr_sleeve schrieb:


> wie willst du das optische kabel denn an das Soundsystem anschließen? Meines Wissens hat das Z-5500 keinen optischen eingang


 
doch, hat es. 2. von rechts: http://www.hardware.no/tester/lyd/logitech-x530-vs-z-5500/z5500-innganger.jpg


@schaoili: mit ner guten soundkarte würd ich es nicht digital machen, aber mit dem onboardsound schon. hate ich unter 1 auch angedeutet.


----------



## je86 (5. Oktober 2009)

also ich hab das Z-5500 an einer X-Fi Xtreme Music angeschlossen. Bin sehr zufrieden mit allem!
Um in Spielen und beim Hören von Musik jedoch Surround hören zu können, hab ich die Boxen per Direct Verbindung angeschlossen (grün, schwarz, orange)


----------



## KILLTHIS (5. Oktober 2009)

Franco22 schrieb:


> Hey Leute,
> ich habe das Logitech Z-5500 als Soundsystem
> momentan wird es über die mit gelieferten 3.5mm klinken stecker betrieben
> aber ich würde gerne auf ein optisches kabel umsteigen habe vorher aber n paar fragen
> ...


1.) Vorteile, besserer KLang, ein Kabel, kein Kabelsalat.
2.)Jap, läuft.
3.) Ein billiges Kabel reicht vollkommen. Teurere Kabel haben nur eine höhere Anfassqualität, aber Digital ist Digital, da kann man nichts weiter durch irgendwelche Materialien verbessern, ausser, wie gesagt, die Anfassqualität.


----------



## mr_sleeve (5. Oktober 2009)

Herbboy schrieb:


> doch, hat es. 2. von rechts: http://www.hardware.no/tester/lyd/logitech-x530-vs-z-5500/z5500-innganger.jpg
> 
> 
> @schaoili: mit ner guten soundkarte würd ich es nicht digital machen, aber mit dem onboardsound schon. hate ich unter 1 auch angedeutet.



aja ok hab ich nicht gewusst 

sry


----------



## BMW M-Power (5. Oktober 2009)

mr_sleeve schrieb:


> aja ok hab ich nicht gewusst
> 
> sry


 
Das Logitech hat gegenüber dem Teufel halt den Vorteil, dass es die Decoder Station dabei hat.

BTT:

Du kannst das System natürlich Digital anschliessen, der Vorteil an der Sache ist, dass wen deine Soundkarte DTS unterstützt, du es auch nutzen kannst.


----------



## a_fire_inside_1988 (5. Oktober 2009)

> der Vorteil an der Sache ist, dass wen deine Soundkarte DTS unterstützt, du es auch nutzen kannst.



eins hat mit dem anderen nix zu tun  wenn man das Z-5500 digital an die Soundkarte anschließt umgeht man sämtliche Decoder (also auch den DTS-Decoder) der Soundkarte und lässt das alles vom Soundsystem übernehmen, Vorraussetzung dass das funktioniert ist aber, dass die Soundkarte Dolby Digital Live und DTS Connect unterstützt, sonst hat man nämlich nur Stereo über den optischen Ausgang.

Also Vorteile bringt der optische Anschluss in meinen Augen nur, wenn man eine relativ schlechte Soundkarte hat und die D/A-Wandler vom Z-5500 besser klingen.


----------



## CoN-Benny (7. Dezember 2009)

a_fire_inside_1988 schrieb:


> eins hat mit dem anderen nix zu tun  wenn man das Z-5500 digital an die Soundkarte anschließt umgeht man sämtliche Decoder (also auch den DTS-Decoder) der Soundkarte und lässt das alles vom Soundsystem übernehmen, Vorraussetzung dass das funktioniert ist aber, dass die Soundkarte Dolby Digital Live und DTS Connect unterstützt, sonst hat man nämlich nur Stereo über den optischen Ausgang.
> 
> Also Vorteile bringt der optische Anschluss in meinen Augen nur, wenn man eine relativ schlechte Soundkarte hat und die D/A-Wandler vom Z-5500 besser klingen.



Ich habe auch das Z5500 und eine X fi Titanium Pro und eine optisches Kabel. Doch ich bekomme über das Digitalkabel nur Stereosignal zum Z5500. Wo im Treiber muss ich denn Mehrkanal per Digitalkabel einstellen? Ich benutze Windows 7 64 Bit (Die immer noch Beta Treiber), geht es da überhaupt? Ist das dann DTS Interactive? (Weil DTS Neo geht ja nur über die analogen Ausgänge)?


----------



## nfsgame (7. Dezember 2009)

Das funktioniert nur wenn du Dolby Digital Live oder DTS Connect aktivierst.


----------



## Junias (7. Dezember 2009)

jo aktivier ma nen encoder.
dann bekommst du über optisches kabel IMMER ein dolby digital signal.


----------



## Gast12348 (7. Dezember 2009)

Also sofern ein DTS oder Dolby Digital Stream vorliegt wie z.b von ner Quelle ist das wirklich shit egal ob die Karte DD Live kann oder nicht, jede ! Soundkarte mit optischen ausgang ist in der lage den DTS oder Dolby Digital Stream weiterzuleiten durch den optischen oder digital ausgang. 

Selbst mein ALC888 Onboard sound macht das, wenn ich ne DVD einlege und in dem programm einstelle das er einfach den bitstream weiterleiten soll dann kommen bei meinem AV Receiver auch die daten in jenem Format an. DDL und co brauch man NUR !!! bei Games, denn die haben kein DTS oder Dolby Digital Stream, und hier werden die 5.1 daten in nem DTS oder Dolby Digital signal versteckt das der externe decoder die wieder entschlüsselt. Den im PCM format lassen sich nur Stereo Signale übertragen da die Bandbreite des optischen Kabels viel zu gering ist um dort 5.1 daten im PCM format zu übertragen, daher missbraucht man das Dolby Digital oder DTS format um 5.1 sound übern optisches kabel zu übertragen. Das hat aber mit Dolby Digital oder DTS Sound rein garnix zu tun, die formate werden lediglich für die Datenübertragung gebraucht, daher sind auch solche sachen die ddl und co IMMER software bassierend. 
Bei TV, Video und Musik ist das alles total irrelevant denn wie gesagt wenns signal vorhanden ist kann man in jedem gängigen player einstellen das es weitergeleitet wird. Bei der Creative X-FI muss das in der Audiokonsole aktivieren. Bei OnboardSound gehts voll automatisch zumindest Vista stellt das automatisch ein bei mir.


----------



## CoN-Benny (7. Dezember 2009)

Danke für so viele schnelle Antworten. Trotzdem finde ich das alles sehr verwirrend...
Wo Im Treiber stelle ich das ein, ist das zb Game Mode -> Settings -> Encoder -> Enable DTS Connect? Wird dann DTS Neo oder DTS Interactive benutzt, wo liegt der Unterschied?
Wenn ich dann im Windows Media Player den Sound auf SPDIF (ist doch richtig oder?) stelle tritt ein Fehler auf, ebenso bei Winamp. Allerdings erkennt das z 5500 das DTS Signal (auch wenn gar kein Geräusch kommt).


----------

